# Maine Black Bear



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

First trip to Maine this past week with Loon Lodge in the Maine North Woods. My brother, a coworker and his nephew all hunted. We heard from a few guys that hunted with another outfitter that the hunting was tough the first few weeks of the season because the berries are still plentiful. We really didn't know what to expect. We arrived in camp Sunday 9-8 and hunted 9-9 through 9-13. The other group in camp had been to Loon Lodge several times and have had unbelievable success on bear sightings and have taken some very nice bears. It did turn out to be a tough week but 7 out of 8 hunters in camp saw bears. 4 bears (2 by our group)were taken during the week and one wounded that unfortunately wasn't recovered. I took my bear on wednesday a very nice Male bear that was unusually skinny for this time of year. I shot him at 25 yards with my Matthews DXT with a 2 blade rage through both lungs. The bear left a really heavy blood trail but amazingly the bear made it close to 200 yards through some of the thickest stuff I have ever been through. It made for a very late night and a tough haul out of the woods. The highlight of my trip was on Tuesday night. I had a sow and two cubs come in to the bait and they cubs had a heck of a time trying to get in the barrel and I was lucky to get it on camera. After about 5 minutes at the bait mom and her cubs got spooked by a decent sized male bear and ran off. The cubs went up the tree about 50 yards from me to the very top of the tree. The sow charged at the boar and he turned and ran. It was an awesome night and I was happy to witness it. We saw at least 20 moose on our travels to and from our stands. Ray and Leslie at Loon Lodge are great camp owners and they and their guides are honest people and do everything they can to get you on a bear. I am hoping to get a chance to go back in a few years and I would recommend Loon Lodge to anyone looking for a fall bear hunt.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice. That must have been a rush with a bow.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

I was skeptical about bear hunting over bait my first time going. My first time was in 2016 when I took my son for his graduation present to Domaine Shannon in Quebec. I am hooked now and I have gone every year since. This was my first fall hunt for bear. It is quite a feeling having a bear at 20 yards!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on your bear we hunted the week of 9/8/19 in Wilton Maine with Stony Brook outfitters 
16 hunters 10 bear they do dog and bait hunts we did the bait
Dog hunter's 6 for 6
I harvested 300# on the 9th what a great hunt 
Would highly recommend Bob Parker's Stony Brook Outfitters First Class operation


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

What did the hunt set you back?


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

It was $2,000 for the 5 day hunt, 6 night stay at the lodge with all meals included, guide for the week, transportation to and from the stand. Tags and archery hunting license was about $100.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Schatty said:


> It was $2,000 for the 5 day hunt, 6 night stay at the lodge with all meals included, guide for the week, transportation to and from the stand. Tags and archery hunting license was about $100.


 that sounds like a steal for a great week of hunting.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

bubbster said:


> What did the hunt set you back?


ours was pretty close to the same we gun hunted so it was like 170.00 for licenses 
with the same accommodations


----------

